
Hasta la Vista, Quora - revorad
http://raganwald.posterous.com/hasta-la-vista-quora
======
DanBC
This article even has a "discuss on HN" link at the bottom, and that link
takes you to the original article.

(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2314672>)

